# General > Business >  £10. Spay tan in your own home!

## nicnak

SPECIAL OFFER
Now available tans in your own home only £10, yes £10 and get a free tantoo included!, and not only that book and pay for your first tan and get your second tan at £7.50* 
so now there is no reason to be white this winter!

*may be a slight charge for travel, depending on location.
PM FOR DETAILS x

----------

